# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " هدوء عاصف " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## بياض الثلج

*سمع هوووووووووووووووووووووس* 

*وسع انت وهو وهي وانا المعلم وصل* 
*الى كرسي الاعتراف* 
*   * 
*أحبتي ///* 
*كما تعودنا كل اسبوع تكون بنكهة مختلفة الطشة مع عضو او عضوة على كرسي الاعتراف الحااااااااااار بالفلفل الهندي*

*المهم فحكيت لازم نطش هالاسبوع مع عضو غني عن التعريف صدقا ولحالكم بمجرد ذكر اسمه راح تعرفوووووه*
*حتى نجد ضالتنا الاسبوع المقبل* 
*وهذا الاسبوع سيكوووووووووووووون مع* 
*العضو المحترم حبيب الشعب العربي كله* 
*والقريب البعيد عن القلب والعين* 
*أحبتي أقدم لكم قلب منتديات الحصن الأردني (هدوء عاصف)*
*شرفتنا يا غالي* 
*وبتمنى تكون المفاجئة حلوة لأنها أجت على غفلة* 
*وهيك بتكون الحكاية أجدع* 
*بتمنى تبقى واقف عبين ما الخبيرة  بالكراسي بياض الثلج* 
*تجيبلك كرسي تقعد عليه*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *سمع هوووووووووووووووووووووس* 
> 
> *وسع انت وهو وهي وانا المعلم وصل* 
> *الى كرسي الاعتراف* 
> *  * 
> *أحبتي ///* 
> *كما تعودنا كل اسبوع تكون بنكهة مختلفة الطشة مع عضو او عضوة على كرسي الاعتراف الحااااااااااار بالفلفل الهندي* 
> *المهم فحكيت لازم نطش هالاسبوع مع عضو غني عن التعريف صدقا ولحالكم بمجرد ذكر اسمه راح تعرفوووووه*
> *حتى نجد ضالتنا الاسبوع المقبل* 
> ...


 


 
شو يا هناء ما اخترتي بالنجوم غير سهيل!!



=============================================


في الواقع اود ان اشكرك على مقدمتك الجميلة ، واقول:

القلب ينبض بالحياة .. ولكن الروح هي من تعطي القلب نبضه

فأنتِ يا هناء وباقي الأعضاء الأكارم انتم الروح والجسد


=============================================



كمان يا هناء موسم الخبيزة اعطاكِ عمره  :Copy Of Ag: 

فـ جيبي الكرسي بلا خفة دم  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء على كرسي الاعتراف 


محمود تعريف سريع عن نفسك شو بتحب شو بتكره والتشكيله الوزاريه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هدوء على كرسي الاعتراف 
> 
> 
> محمود تعريف سريع عن نفسك شو بتحب شو بتكره والتشكيله الوزاريه


 

ههههههههه عبود سؤالك كله 3 كلمات بس جوابه بدو ساعة  :4022039350:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> كمان يا هناء موسم الخبيزة اعطاكِ عمره  
> فـ جيبي الكرسي بلا خفة دم


 
 تفضل  اقعد قاعد هووووون ولا حركة عبين ما اجيب الحبل :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حبيبي حمادة هي كمان 3 اسئلة عراحتك جاوب 


شو أكثر ممثل هندي وعربي واجنبي بتحبه 

شو اكثر اغنيه ومسلسل بتحب تسمعه وتحضره 

شو أكثر اكله بتنبسط عليها

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
بطاقة الهوية:


الإسم : محمود تميم

الميلاد : 11/12/1982

مكان السكن : احد ضواحي اربد

الهوايات : الكتابة ومطالعة الصحف

الاهتمامات : العلوم - التكنولوجيا

العمل : مهندس



اي شيء تاني بجاوب عليه حسب الطلب  :Cgiving: 



==================================================  =========

بالنسبة شو بحب وشو بكره .. بحب الهدوء التام ، بحب الأُنس ، بحب الليل ، بحب الرومنسية ، بحب التفاؤل في كل الاوقات.

اما شو بكره .. فأنا بكره التشاؤم والمرض والخيانة.. اي امور اخرى تدعو للكره بالنسبة الي بتنحل بهدى من الله.

==================================================  =========



التشكيلة الوزارية:


حسان القضاة : السيد الرئيس (قيادة حكيمة)

مها : نائبة السيد الرئيس (تصرف حكيم)

العالي : حضرة السيد رئيس الوزراء (للحق كلمة ، وكلمة الحق هنا)

بياض الثلج : وزيرة الداخلية (قلب كبير يتسع للوطن)

غسان : وزير الخارجية (يظهر قليلا ولكن بتأثير عميق)

عاشق الحصن: سفير الحكومة للنوايا الحسنة (يجعل منك انسانا آخرا من اول لقاء)

شذى الياسمين: وزيرة الثقافة (تجدها دائما في المكان المناسب ، تواجدها رائع)

شذى البنفسج: وزيرة التربية والعلوم (تكسب كل شيء معانٍ عدّة ، رائعة ، فمن يعرفها مثلي)

دموع الورد: وزيرة العدل (العدل صفة الحكماء)

تحية عسكرية: وزير العمل (يعمل بنشاط دوما)

محمد قسايمة: الناطق بإسم الحكومة (يُعجبك حين يتحدث ، وتُعجبك كل حروفه)

انوس: وزيرة التخطيط (لديها الجرأة والكلمة الفصل حين يتطلب الأمر)

بنت الشديفات: وزيرة المالية (منصب يتطلب كل صفات الامانة والاخلاص)

جنتل مان: وزير الشباب (عناصر الشباب تجتمع في خير مثال يحتذى به)





الباقون ..

سوسن .. عمار .. جوري .. حلا .. جسر الحياة .. زيكو .. المتميزة .. حسناء الجليد .. شمعة امل .. دليلة .. محمد العزام .. ربيع .. وايضا كل احبابي في منتديات الحصن الاردنية الذين لم احصهم لطبيعة نفسي البشرية التي تنسى وتخطيء .. انتم كلكم عماد هذا الصرح المنيع .. كل واحد منكم له دوره الهام .. افتقادنا لأحدكم يعني شرخا وصدعا في احد جدراننا ..


جميعكم (((وطن))) ..




أتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> حبيبي حمادة هي كمان 3 اسئلة عراحتك جاوب 
> 
> 
> شو أكثر ممثل هندي وعربي واجنبي بتحبه 
> 
> شو اكثر اغنيه ومسلسل بتحب تسمعه وتحضره 
> 
> شو أكثر اكله بتنبسط عليها


 


لا اتابع الافلام الهندية ولكن من الممثلين الاجانب الذين أعجبت بأدوارهم 
( Bruce Willis)
اما من الممثلين العرب فأنا من المعجبين بأدوار بسام كوسا وياسر العظمة
 
اعجبت بمسلسل دقاب قلب ، من الأغاني التي احببتها ، أغاني فضل شاكر
 
اكتر اكله بحبها هي المقلوبة .. طبعا من تحت ديات امي  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> تفضل اقعد قاعد هووووون ولا حركة عبين ما اجيب الحبل


 
 
حبل !!


هو انا ما جيت اعلق غير معك  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]
> بطاقة الهوية:
> 
> 
> الإسم : محمود تميم
> 
> الميلاد : 11/12/1982
> 
> مكان السكن : احد ضواحي اربد
> ...


 
يعطيك العافيه ويسعدك ويسلموا على الاجابه الرائعه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> حمادة شو أكثر اشي بشغل بالك كثير


 

والله يا عبود بشغل بالي المشروع اللي حكيتلك عنه .. بالك بزبط؟؟؟ 

مع نهاية العام رح تسمع اخبار طيبة ان شاء الله وتزورني بالمكتب  :Smile:

----------


## بياض الثلج

معلش تأخرت .... يعطيك العافية 

1- هل تحلم ؟؟؟ 
2- ما رأيك بمن يقول حلم يقظة ؟ أتأيد أم ترفض ؟؟
3- من أين تأتي الأحلام برأيك الشخصي؟؟ وكيف بنيت رأيك؟؟
4- ما أكثر وجوه السعادة التي حصلت عليها؟؟
5- تعريف كرسي الاعتراف ما هو لديك؟؟
6- أمر عليك كراسي اعتراف ؟؟ كم عددها سواء بالمنتدى أو خارجه؟؟
7- كوبونات السحب ما رأيك فيها ؟؟
8- متى حفظت جدول الضرب وكيف حفظته؟؟ :SnipeR (63): 
9- كم كان معدلك بالتوجيهي وما هو فرعك؟؟ :Dance: 
10 - أي الايام أجمل المرحلة ما قبل الجامعة ام فترة الجامعة نفسها؟؟


لـــــــــــــــــي عودة  :SnipeR (20):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مرحبا هدوء تعرف انك جوعتني تسولف عن المنسف نيالك 
شو يلي بتعمله لما حظك يصير سيء كثير وما يزبط معك اشي الا نادر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> معلش تأخرت .... يعطيك العافية 
> 
> 1- هل تحلم ؟؟؟ 
> 2- ما رأيك بمن يقول حلم يقظة ؟ أتأيد أم ترفض ؟؟
> 3- من أين تأتي الأحلام برأيك الشخصي؟؟ وكيف بنيت رأيك؟؟
> 4- ما أكثر وجوه السعادة التي حصلت عليها؟؟
> 5- تعريف كرسي الاعتراف ما هو لديك؟؟
> 6- أمر عليك كراسي اعتراف ؟؟ كم عددها سواء بالمنتدى أو خارجه؟؟
> 7- كوبونات السحب ما رأيك فيها ؟؟
> ...


 
 
هلا بإم الأسئــــــــــلة  :Smile: 




1- هل تحلم ؟؟؟ 

غالبا نعم..



2- ما رأيك بمن يقول حلم يقظة ؟ أتأيد أم ترفض ؟؟

ياما شفت ناس بتعمل من البحر (مقاثي) !! هدول بحلموا احلام يقظة وما اكثرهم ..




3- من أين تأتي الأحلام برأيك الشخصي؟؟ وكيف بنيت رأيك؟؟

معظم الأحلام بتكون نتاج الشيء اللي بصعب تحقيقه ، بنيت رأيي على تجربة خاصة ، لما ما بقدر احقق اشي بعيش فيه بالأحلام .. وبقعد يا ستي ازيد عليه لحتى يصير اشي كبير يستحيل انو يصير في الواقع!! الناس اللي متل هيك بسمّوا شخصياتهم بالشخصية (الحالمة) .. بكونوا هالأشخاص قادرين في معظم الاحيان على نصح غيرهم بس للأسف ما بقدروا يفيدوا انفسهم بهالنصائح!



4- ما أكثر وجوه السعادة التي حصلت عليها؟؟

في الحب .. في العائلة .. في الصداقة .. في الشخصية .. (لاحظي ان السعادة لو حصرت في هذه الأمور لكفت).




5- تعريف كرسي الاعتراف ما هو لديك؟؟

التعرف على العضو عن قرب .. على حياته وتصرفاته .. وعلى شخصيته .. جو الصراحة والشفافية يبني الألفة المطلوبة بين الاعضاء..




6- أمر عليك كراسي اعتراف ؟؟ كم عددها سواء بالمنتدى أو خارجه؟؟

نعم مر علي من قبل ولكن في منتدى آخر .. كان حافلا جدا .. واحتاج للإجابات فيه الى انقطاع عن المشاركات في باقي المواضيع وبشكل تام ولأيام عدّة!!!!!!!!!




7- كوبونات السحب ما رأيك فيها ؟؟

ما بيجي ببلاش غير العمى والطراش !ّ!
واصحاب الحظ هدول نادرين .. وحتى لو ربحوا بسحب .. رح يطيروا ثروتهم .. وقريبا  :Smile: 




8- متى حفظت جدول الضرب وكيف حفظته؟؟ :SnipeR (63): 

اسكتي والله قصتي قصة مع جدول الضرب .. ما حفظتة غير لما بعت استاذ الرياضيات ورقة لأهلي انهم يحفظوني جدول الضرب خلال يومين.. وكان هاد الحكي بالصف الخامس!!
الله يخليه هالاستاذ لو ما عمل هيك كان بعدني لليوم بخربط بين جدول الـ 7 وجدول الـ 9 .. بتعرفي اني بجوز بجوز بخربط فيهم؟؟  :Eh S(3):  بدي اراجع نفسي  :Dance: 




9- كم كان معدلك بالتوجيهي وما هو فرعك؟؟ :Dance: 

94.4 تخرجت عام 1999 من الفرع العلمي




10 - أي الايام أجمل المرحلة ما قبل الجامعة ام فترة الجامعة نفسها؟؟

بقولوا اليوم اللي بروح ما بيجي متله .. وفعلا كل ما رجعتي لورى كان افضل .. ايام الدراسة اجمل بكتير .. وايام الطفولة ما قبل المدرسة كانت كمان اجمل ..  :SnipeR (52): 







شو هناء .. كيفك اليوم ؟؟ لا تطولي الغيبة وكل عام وانتي بألف خير  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مرحبا هدوء تعرف انك جوعتني تسولف عن المنسف نيالك 
> شو يلي بتعمله لما حظك يصير سيء كثير وما يزبط معك اشي الا نادر


 
 

عوافي يا بنت الشديفات .. تسلمي كلك زووووووووووق  :Smile: 


لما يسوء الحظ معي .. بصلي وباخد نفس عميق .. وبنسى كل هموم الدنيا وبرميها ورا ظهري .. ما عاش النكد يا جماعة  :Smile: 

بتفرج آخرتها والله لتفرج  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## تاج النساء

شو بتعمل لما تبعد عن حبيبتك وما في وسائل اتصال بينك وبينها  :Icon16:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شو بتعمل لما تبعد عن حبيبتك وما في وسائل اتصال بينك وبينها


 
 
اخخخخخخخخخخ من هالسؤال .. ليش يا اختي في اصعب من هيك موقف!! 

لما بتغيب عني ساعة بحس بضياع وفراغ كبير .. اذا كنت بشتاقلها وهي معي .. كيف رح يكون شوقي الها في بعدها؟؟؟


لما بتبعد عني .. بتخبط وبحس بالوحدة .. وبضل ملبّك ومدووش .. وما بتهدى حالتي لحتى اشوفها او اسمع صوتها ... 



شكرا الك انوس نورتي

----------


## بياض الثلج

آسفة تاخرت عليك محمود أسئلتي اليوم ستتطرق في مجال عدة كل على حدة ..

صعيد عام //
1- أ للأسئلة أم ؟؟ 
2- ما الذي جذبك لكرسي الاعتراف الحافل عن ماذا كان التميز عن الشخصية نفسها أم اكتشاف الاسرار العالقة خلف الشاشات الصماء ؟؟
3- كيف كنت تحفظ الإملاء لمادة العربي بالصفوف الاولى ؟
4- كنت تطلع على الطابور تغني ؟؟ :Bl (6): 
5- الحنين الى الماضي أيؤلمك أم تحتاجه كاحتياجك للماء ؟؟

صعيد فني//
1- أتحب الرسم؟؟
2- اذا أعطيتك ورقة بيضاء كبياض الثلج ماذا ترسم ؟؟ واذا أطفأت النور وأمرتك بالرسم ماذا سترسم؟؟
3- الأعمال الفنية كالثراث القديم والتي منها الأثواب سواء للرجل أو المراة اتجذبك أتتمنى ان تلبسها يوما وتلبسها لأخواتك ؟؟
4- ان اعطيتك دفتر تلوين ماذا ستستخدم من الالوان أي نوع وكيف ستبدأ بالتلوين ولماذا؟؟
5- روسمات الفحم وقلم الرصاص ماذا تعرف عنهم ؟؟

صعيد نكشات المخ //
1- هريت وبرك لمنو صرت لونك ابيض مو ؟؟ :SnipeR (54): 
2- شو بدك تعشينا اليوم ؟؟
3- كويت اوعايك اليوم ولا كالعادة مهمل وراميهم عالارض :SnipeR (54): ؟؟
5- بتعرف تشغل الغسالة ؟؟
6- جليت مع أمك اليوم الجلي ؟؟؟ 
7- حدا أجى عندكو ؟؟
8- شو بضيفوني لو اجيت عندك على فجأة أو أجيت باخبار سابق ؟؟
9- في مواقف نقوا عليك فيها وفعلا حسيت انه هاد الحسد بعينه ؟؟ 
10- احكيلي مبارح شو كان حلمك ؟؟ أكيد بمنسف أبيض :SnipeR (54): 

صعيد سياسي //
1- الامة نايمة ليش بغض النظر عن الشعب؟
2- ما رأيك بت جيفارا ؟
3- الديمقراطية والديكتاتورية بمفهومك السياسي ماذا تعني ؟؟


لي عودة  :SnipeR (97):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
بياض الثلج .. شو بتنتقمي مني 



لقائنا غدا .......... 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center] 
> بياض الثلج .. شو بتنتقمي مني 
> 
> 
> 
> لقائنا غدا .......... 
> [/align]


أنتقم ؟؟؟؟ ياريت لو الانتقام ع هيك كان انتقمت زمان  :Icon28: 

بس دخلك ليش بدي انتقم عامل شي انت ؟؟

ما بدك تجاوب بلاش عادي ما بتفرق  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو حمادة 

لو اتخيلت نفسك ممثل شو بتتخيل نفسك انو ممثل 

لو قالوك عيش قصه فلم انو فلم تختار فلم بغض النظر عن جنسيتو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] آسفة تاخرت عليك محمود أسئلتي اليوم ستتطرق في مجال عدة كل على حدة ..أهلا فيكِ .. ومنورة بأسئلتك بس بالله ليش مكترة اليوم!! ولا اللي ببلاش كتّــــر منو  :SnipeR (16): 


صعيد عام //
1- أ للأسئلة أم ؟؟ 
نعم .. أمهات الأسئلة (تفاصيل الأحداث).

2- ما الذي جذبك لكرسي الاعتراف الحافل عن ماذا كان التميز عن الشخصية نفسها أم اكتشاف الاسرار العالقة خلف الشاشات الصماء ؟؟
ربما لأنه كان الكرسي الأول .. وربما ان الكثيرين كانوا ممن يحبون استكشاف شخصيتي واسرارها .. كانوا يصرون دوما على ان اكون صريحا في الإجابة ، وانا هكذا الآن  :Smile: 

3- كيف كنت تحفظ الإملاء لمادة العربي بالصفوف الاولى ؟
بتعرفي اني ما بتذكر  :Copy Of Ag: 

4- كنت تطلع على الطابور تغني ؟؟
اي لا تسألي .. كان صوتي حلو وانا صغير واشتركت بـ 15 مسرحية و 3 اوبيريت متنوع في أيام المدرسة حتى التخرج ، وكمان بعجبك بالرسم وتصميم الوسائل التعليمية .. بنات اخوي بحكولي انو بمختبر مدرستهن حتى الآن لا زال فيه لوحات موقعة بإسمي!!

5- الحنين الى الماضي أيؤلمك أم تحتاجه كاحتياجك للماء ؟؟
الإثنين معــــــــا  :Frown: 

صعيد فني//
1- أتحب الرسم؟؟
نعم .. ولكن العمل شغلني عنه وعن غيره.

2- اذا أعطيتك ورقة بيضاء كبياض الثلج ماذا ترسم ؟؟ واذا أطفأت النور وأمرتك بالرسم ماذا سترسم؟؟
ارسم بيتنا القديم .. ولن انسى بالطبع المساحات الخضراء التي كنا دوما نلعب فيها انا واصدقائي، وايضا سأرسم (دكانة) الحارة .. اليوم ما عاد لا سهل ولا بيت ولا دكانه.. الطبيعة كلها تغيرت.

في الظلام: سأرسم خارطة فلسطين ومفتاح بيتنا الذي سُرق والذي احتفظ به في صندوق ذكرياتي.


3- الأعمال الفنية كالثراث القديم والتي منها الأثواب سواء للرجل أو المراة اتجذبك أتتمنى ان تلبسها يوما وتلبسها لأخواتك ؟؟
لا .. بحب التجديد دوما  :Smile: 

4- ان اعطيتك دفتر تلوين ماذا ستستخدم من الالوان أي نوع وكيف ستبدأ بالتلوين ولماذا؟؟
أبدأ من الأسفل .. وما أن يبدأ المرء برسم المساحة الخضراء .. حتى تنهال ذكرياته برسم كل ما هو عالق في مخيلته، احب الرسم بالألوان الخشبية .. واحب اللوحات الفنية المرسومة بالألوان الخشبية.. تذكرني بلوحات قديمة كانت ببيتنا .. ولا ادري اين ذهبت!

5- روسمات الفحم وقلم الرصاص ماذا تعرف عنهم ؟؟
الرسم بالرصاص او الفحم جميل ورائع .. ولكن لا احب ان اتعود عليها ، الاعتياد على الألوان أجمل  :Smile: 


صعيد نكشات المخ //
1- هريت وبرك لمنو صرت لونك ابيض مو ؟؟
لا يا ستي ما حزرتِ .. انا غيابي عن المنتدى هاليومين بسبب انشغالي هو اللي خلاكِ (تتمردي) .. بس تطمني هيني رجعت  :SnipeR (91): 

2- شو بدك تعشينا اليوم ؟؟
لو عالعشا بعملك نواشف شو رأيك؟ بقليلك بطاطا ، وبندورة مع لحمة ، وبفتحلك علبة تونة وبجيبلك صحن مخلل ما بكفي؟ خلص بعمللك فلافل ما احنا بنعمل فلافل وحمص بالبيت ، اشي بتاكلي صوابعك وراه  :SnipeR (48): 

3- كويت اوعايك اليوم ولا كالعادة مهمل وراميهم عالارض؟؟
لا اواعيي دايما منظمات ومرتبات .. وانا اللي بكوي ما بخلي حدا يكويلي ، كمان بجهز الكوي قبل بيوم مشان ما اعمل زلزال الصبح متل بعض الناس  :Copy Of Ag: 

5- بتعرف تشغل الغسالة ؟؟
آه بعرف .. العادية والأوتوماتيك  :Smile: 

6- جليت مع أمك اليوم الجلي ؟؟؟ 
اليوم لأ .. بس اسألي شذى عني وكيفني بالجلي .. بعجبك  :SnipeR (16): 

7- حدا أجى عندكو ؟؟
مبارح كانوا عنا ناس .. بس ما رحت عندهم وضليتني بغرفتي كنت ماكل شوية برد ومعدتي بتوجعني ومش طايق اشوف حدا  :Icon12: 

8- شو بضيفوني لو اجيت عندك على فجأة أو أجيت باخبار سابق ؟؟
عصير مانجا لو فجأة ، ولو باخبار سابق والله لأغديكِ عنا  :Smile: 

9- في مواقف نقوا عليك فيها وفعلا حسيت انه هاد الحسد بعينه ؟؟ 
اه .. حسدوني على حبيبتي وعلى حبي الشديد الها لحتى حرموني قربها ..

10- احكيلي مبارح شو كان حلمك ؟؟ أكيد بمنسف أبيض
ههههههه .. ولك انتي بدك تضلي تحكي ابيض طيب تفضلي هاي الموقع اللي بقتبس منو مش شغال اليوم بالله ما هاد هو الحسد بعينه!!  :Copy Of Ag: 
مبارح ما حلمت .. كنت موجوع وما صدقت ويطلع الصبح.


صعيد سياسي //
1- الامة نايمة ليش بغض النظر عن الشعب؟
انا ما بلوم الشعوب على فكرة .. بلوم الروس الكبيرة .. والباقي عندك

2- ما رأيك بت جيفارا ؟
البت جيفارا هاد برنامج رائع للبحث عن التورنت  :Bl (11): 
وجيفارا التي ضاعت بين عبد الناصر وكاسترو ما كانت لتستحقهم الإثنين .. كانت عيادتها افضل لها من الالتحاق في الأكاديمية السياسية ، على الأقل لكان نجاحها اكثر من شهرتها الحالية.

3- الديمقراطية والديكتاتورية بمفهومك السياسي ماذا تعني ؟؟
الديموقراطية: هي ان يُمنح الشعب الثقة المطلقة لإختيار الرئيس والمسؤوول ومنحهم حق محاسبتهم.. يتم اتخاذ منهج الديوقراطية عن طريق مجلس الشعب الذي يستطيع بدوره تعديل القوانين حسبما يناسب المرحلة ، اما ان يكون الرئيس او المسؤول هو المسيّر لمجلس الشعب او الدستور فهذا ليس بديموقراطية وانما هي الدكتاتورية.
الدكتاتورية: عرفت نفسها بنفسها في تعريف الديموقراطية المذكور  :Smile: 


لي عودة 

المهلّي ما يولّي يا هنووووووو  :Smile: 
شكرا على الأسئلة المتنوعة .. واهلا بكِ[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شو حمادة 
> 
> لو اتخيلت نفسك ممثل شو بتتخيل نفسك انو ممثل 
> 
> لو قالوك عيش قصه فلم انو فلم تختار فلم بغض النظر عن جنسيتو


 



لو اتخيلت نفسك ممثل شو بتتخيل نفسك انو ممثل 

ما بحب اتخيل حالي اي ممثل مهما كان .. مش اني احسن منهم .. بس هم كمان مش احسن مني مشان اقارن حالي فيهم  :SnipeR (89): 



لو قالوك عيش قصه فلم انو فلم تختار فلم بغض النظر عن جنسيتو 

مش كتير انا بالأفلام .. بس اذا بدي اختار؟؟؟ بختار الواقع !!


اهلا عبود نورت  :Smile:

----------


## تاج النساء

يعني ما زهقت عالكرسي  :SnipeR (33):

----------


## mylife079

مرحبا اسف تأخرت بطرح الاسئله سامحني 

حاب اسئلك كم سؤال ما تخاف مش كتير

السؤال الأول  :  معنى الحياة عندك ؟؟

السؤال الثاني  :  شو تعلمت من الحياة ؟؟

السؤال الثالث :  امنياتك ؟؟

السؤال الرابع  : سيرتك ؟؟

السؤال الخامس :  شو  بتعنيلك منتديات الحصن الاردنيه ؟؟

السؤال السادس : كلمة للاعضاء بالمنتدى ؟؟


وشكراً .....

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يعني ما زهقت عالكرسي


 

لأ يا أنوس .. وانتي بتعرفي انو لما اقوم عن الكرسي شو رح يصير فيكِ

----------


## بياض الثلج

طيب أنا زهقت منك وانت هووون :Bl (9): 

واللي شبكك حيخلصك من هووون 

وطيارة لعند غسااااااااااااان اناديله  :SnipeR (67):

----------


## بياض الثلج

فوضك الي غسان :SnipeR (65): 
ولهذا نشكرك جزيل الشكر لحسن تواصلك ع كرسي الاعتراف مدة شهر من العام 2010 كان رائع جدا ومميز نتوفه نتوفه  :SnipeR (54): 

فلك الآن كلمة اخيرة أبو سطر ونص بس :SnipeR (97): وبعدين اختار عضو لنكمل رحلة التعارف  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## تاج النساء

> لأ يا أنوس .. وانتي بتعرفي انو لما اقوم عن الكرسي شو رح يصير فيكِ



خفت  :416c1f9d04: 




> طيب أنا زهقت منك وانت هووون
> 
> واللي شبكك حيخلصك من هووون 
> 
> وطيارة لعند غسااااااااااااان اناديله


وانا زهقت  :Bl (20): 




> فوضك الي غسان
> ولهذا نشكرك جزيل الشكر لحسن تواصلك ع كرسي الاعتراف مدة شهر من العام 2010 كان رائع جدا ومميز نتوفه نتوفه 
> 
> فلك الآن كلمة اخيرة أبو سطر ونص بسوبعدين اختار عضو لنكمل رحلة التعارف


يلا نقو عضو  :Icon11:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> خفت 
> 
> 
> 
> وانا زهقت 
> 
> 
> 
> يلا نقو عضو



هدوء كان مختارك فلذا اذا انتي موافقة خلينا أعلن الخبر السعيد عالكرسي  :Eh S(22):

----------


## تاج النساء

الله يعيني عليكم بس بصير بعد 2/6 لاني امتحانات  :Bl (20):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> الله يعيني عليكم بس بصير بعد 2/6 لاني امتحانات


اكيد كلها كم يوم وراح تكوني معنا عالكرسي وتنورينا حبيبتي  :Eh S(22):

----------


## جلال صباحين

:Bl (9):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 



خير ؟؟؟  :Icon7:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مرحبا اسف تأخرت بطرح الاسئله سامحني 
> 
> حاب اسئلك كم سؤال ما تخاف مش كتير
> 
> السؤال الأول : معنى الحياة عندك ؟؟
> 
> السؤال الثاني : شو تعلمت من الحياة ؟؟
> 
> السؤال الثالث : امنياتك ؟؟
> ...


 


بعتذر اخي الكريم على التأخيـــــــــر وان شاء الله رح اختم بأسئلتك الرائعة  :Smile:  

السؤال الأول : معنى الحياة عندك ؟؟
صدقــــــــا لا آبه بها كثيرا 

السؤال الثاني : شو تعلمت من الحياة ؟؟
ان لا مرد من قضاء الله إلا قضاء الله .. تعلمت من الحياة أن كل ما فيها مسير لا مخير إلا مذاهب البشر .. تعلمت ان اتوقع منها ما لا يمكن توقعه .. وتعلمت ايضا .. ألا ابكي على شيء لم اتوقع حدوثه!! 

السؤال الثالث : امنياتك ؟؟
ان افي كل من له حق عندي حقه .. وان يجمعني الله بمن احب  :Smile:  

السؤال الرابع : سيرتك ؟؟
ما بالك وسيرتي!! صعوبات ومتاعب لا تنزل عن كاهلي منذ ان ولدت .. تحملت المسؤولية وانا في سن صغيرة ، وتوفقت في حمل الأمانة بحمدالله .. الآن انا بصدد تحقيق احد احلامي .. ويكفيني من المستقبل ان يكافأني بـ (الراحة)! 

السؤال الخامس : شو بتعنيلك منتديات الحصن الاردنيه ؟؟
مجتمعي الصغير .. عالمي الجميل .. كلما غبت لعمل او ما شابه .. تحاصرني الرغبة والشوق في ان اعود لعالمي الخاص طلبــــــــا لمحبتكم وتواجدي معكم  :Smile:  

السؤال السادس : كلمة للاعضاء بالمنتدى ؟؟
احبكم جميعا في الله .. ابقوا جميعا يدا واحدة فنحن قبل ان نكون زملاء .. نحن إخوة في الله  :Smile:  









شكرا جزيلا اخي الرائع وأهلا بك دوما.. 

بياض الثلج طاب الكرسي بتواجدك معي هنا .. وأهلا بكِ يا انوس على كرسي الإعتراف .. 
ستبدأ الرحلة في 2-6-2010 ان شاء الله مع العضو المميز والمحبوب (أنوس)   


شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمود منور الكرسي بوجودك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شكرا محمود منور الكرسي بوجودك


 

سعدت بتواجدك انت ايضا .. ابقَ في الجوار .. فلا غنى عن روعة حضورك  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------

